# New year's Eve Lunch/Daytime



## *fairies21* (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any daytime lunch/brunch offers for New Year's Eve this year in Dubai?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Why daytime while u hve the whole evening for fun?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i'm there will be something going on over on the Palm. I'll ask my buddy that lives there and get back to you... he goes to quite a few of the brunches.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bon Bon said:


> Why daytime while u hve the whole evening for fun?




Please do not use text speak on the forum.. any further post containing it will be deleted.


----------

